
Zeltini Z-Triton - Gravityloss
https://zeltini.com/en/product/z-triton/
======
dmix
I don't speak German but I like the Der Spegiel headline for some reason:

> Das Hausbootfahrrad (The Houseboat Bike)

[https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/lettland-erfinder-baut-
hausb...](https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/lettland-erfinder-baut-hausboot-
fahrrad-a-efda1b22-2646-4486-a8a6-cc4ef2331c0f)

------
throwaway_pdp09
I feckin love this kind of absurd invention. The thing itself _may not_ be
usable but it _may_ give rise to something that is, and that style of
thinking, of looking at far corners of the design space, will work elsewhere.
This is good stuff. Indirectly I think thinking like this really is of value,
and perhaps should be taught.

------
zokier
I know that quick dismissals are not good, but that seems ridiculously heavy
thing to ride around. Tellingly there is no weight rating.

------
intrepidhero
This is weirdly wonderful.

------
jvalencia
I was curious if anyone could speak to the toilet design they have on their
product page. Does it work so simply?

~~~
opwieurposiu
Last year I installed a composting toilet at our off-grid mountain cabin, and
it stinks less then our regular bathroom at the house in town.

The caveat is we have a solar powered extractor fan that pulls air down though
the toilet seat and exhausts it out a chimney.

If that fan quits working for whatever reason, it smells pretty bad.

------
nanomonkey
What size wheel is that up front? I've gone on several long distance bike
tours, and I'm not sure I'd be happy with a nonstandard size wheel.

Cool design none the less.

~~~
imglorp
I'm not sure I'd be happy pedaling all that mass of a boat/camper/bike/stuff
up hill even with a bunch of granny gears. It's hard enough getting myself up
hill.

~~~
aivisol
It's electrically assisted, it says.

------
mberning
The cost is unannounced, but it will surely be astronomical. The penny
farthing design feature is going to really appeal to the urban hipsters that
will be able to afford it.

I would bet the price approaches the cost of a nice used pull behind camper.

~~~
lxe
This is a design concept project, not a mass market product.

~~~
matt_morgan
It says "price coming soon." It's fair to predict that it's going to be really
high.

